# 37 foods you can't survive without



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Was on Facebook and there was a sub-site about disaster preparedness, which I decided to listen to. The guy talked for quite a while about the 37 foods you need to survive but will be quickly sold out at the stores. I listened to the whole video till it became apparent that he wasn't going the tell you what they were, but you had to buy his survival guide, which after buying the different parts amounted to more than 200$. At that point I thought "yeah, sure" and clicked on the close button.

Well, does anyone know what his 37 foods are that can tell me, without paying his inflated prices? I've already got long-term stocks of rice, beans, powdered milk, and flour, but it would be nice to know about surprises I haven't thought about.


----------



## Redeemed98 (Feb 4, 2004)

I turned off the video too. I haven't talked to anyone who actually paid him to get the info. Was wondering the same thing myself


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

MichaelK! said:


> Was on Facebook and there was a sub-site about disaster preparedness, which I decided to listen to. The guy talked for quite a while about the 37 foods you need to survive but will be quickly sold out at the stores. I listened to the whole video till it became apparent that he wasn't going the tell you what they were, but you had to buy his survival guide, which after buying the different parts amounted to more than 200$. At that point I thought "yeah, sure" and clicked on the close button.
> 
> Well, does anyone know what his 37 foods are that can tell me, without paying his inflated prices? I've already got long-term stocks of rice, beans, powdered milk, and flour, but it would be nice to know about surprises I haven't thought about.


I am sure with the proper amounts of Coffee, Sugar, Alcohol, Gunpowder, and Lead you can come up with the other 35. :sing:

Trading for the 37 of course with the 5 I mentioned.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Salt and sugar


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I watched for a while and then figured I was going to have to pay him to get the list...no thanks!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Just buy MPS's seed vault and some bantam chickens (or other broody chickens, I happen to have banties). You will be set


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

water, flour, sugar, coffee, nicotine(that is just me though LOL),seeds....chickens, rabbits, spam till you get enough meat, dehydrated veggies till you get the crops in from the seeds, maybe apple trees or what ever local fruit you can grow....


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

baking soda,flour,oil,vinegar,lard or shortening,rice,peanut butter unless allergic,jelly,canned/dried/fresh vegetables,canned/dried/fresh fruit,canned/dried/fresh herbs,spices,obviously water,salt,sugar,canned/dried/fresh meat,oatmeal,cornmeal,eggs,canned/dried/fresh dairy products,honey,yeast hmmmm


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

coffee,tea,chocolate,alcohol hmmm


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Chickens, goats (dairy) seed bank, wheat, sugar, salt, pepper, baking soda and powder.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Nonsense. There is no individual food that you can not survive without. There is always a substitute for anything you eat.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Nonsense. There is no individual food that you can not survive without. There is always a substitute for anything you eat.


Twinkies,Ramen all flavors,maple syrup...that makes 28...9 more foods to make 37


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Good way to make money to buy his preps. With the huge interest in the prepper shows a lot of new people are wanting to prep and typically are willing to throw money at solving a perceived problem rather than actually doing something useful.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

100 Items to Disappear First

How to Choose Foods for Disaster Survival | eHow.com

Learning a lot about how the human body works and what kind of fuel it needs, (carbs, fats, etc) and then storing accordingly is very helpful. Also to store a variety of foods, so that you do not suffer food fatigue.

Food Storage Made Easy


I hope these help!


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

I did an extensive search on this and it's a total scam. Apparently those who bought the CD couldn't return it (as promised) as they never answer emails...some cd's locked up the computers. The best oen is apparently you can use a program that invents a review website for whatever you put in the search box giving it a good review...LOL it's always the same review on each of the bogus sites. Save your money for real preps and avoid this tard.

The 100 items to disappear posted above is a great list..if you have that stuff and most of us do (I hope) then you can add to it for your own personal needs.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think there are 37 foods that are necessary for survival. I could pick 4 or 5 foods that will sustain you indefinitely;
1. Meat ( of any kind, you need protein and lots of vitamins and minerals in meat too )

2. Cabbage or cole crop like kale ( vitamins, green leafy )

3. potatoes ( starch and carbs to keep you going)

4. cooking oil ( fats )

You could probably live your whole life on those, but add tomatoes or oranges for vit C.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

That is a tough one .... 37 foods I can't live without ....Hmmmmm ...... I guess any kind of meat domestic or wild.... Definitely salmon done on the grill with lemon, butter and dill, Dannon fruit on the bottom yogurt - blueberry is the best. Bread, minute rice and barilla pasta ....... Tomato's ..... defintely tomato's .... If it doesn't have tomato's on it or in it, IT AIN'T FIT TO EAT !! <BG>, Fruit and cottage cheese together is the nectar of the Gods .... Cheese ... I have to have cheese ...
Any vegetable except lima and kidney beans (too dry ..yuck!). 

These are a good list of my 'survival foods' that I would be hard pressed to live without.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> coffee,tea,chocolate,alcohol hmmm


never liked coffee or tea and haven't had a drink in 18 years with no problem at all, so it certainly can't be those 3 I 'can't live without'
Don't mess with my chocolate though.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Nonsense. There is no individual food that you can not survive without. There is always a substitute for anything you eat.


This is true, but I'd rather grow what my family needs to have a balanced diet. I'm sure there are substitutes for the things I listed, but I'm not so sure my DS would eat them.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

You only need the 4 food groups: candy, candy canes, candy corns and syrup.

Just a bit of levity from the movie Elf with Will Ferrell.

Laurazone5 has great links. The list of 100 items will get you thinking although I don't think you need all of those things, but it will help to center you and not make you feel crazy like you just can't get it all done. 

There is also a thread with a great link correlating whens items go on sale throughout the year. For instance, you purchase baking items in November when they are typically on sale. I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Chocolate, Cinnimon, cloves, Coffee, sugar, frankly lots of spices. Don;t know that they are can't survive without but really? No coffee and NO chocolate . . .who wants to live like that? Certainly not me.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmm. Rice, beans, popcorn (for popping or grinding), wheat berries, chickens for eggs and meat, powdered milk (I also keep powdered buttermilk for baking), canned meats, greens, canned tomatoes, dried veggies, dried fruits, fruit trees, COFFEE, SUGAR, SALT. Salt is a biggie. No one thinks about it and it IS neccesary for life. In a true EOTWAWKI scenario people who don't live seaside will be in serious hurt. And what other vital for life prep food can be bought so cheaply and stored so easily? I buy mine 4 pounds for a dollar at Sams and just have to keep it dry.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I think Ramen comes in 37 varieties


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its pretty simple -- store in each of the necessary food groups then add the extras. I store a lot of extra seasonings. Got to make the beans, rice and pasta taste as good as possible!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> I think Ramen comes in 37 varieties


Yup..."low salt", "extra salt", "sea salt", "normal salt", "add-your-own salt"...


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

A couple things you would absolutely need are water and salt. For a balanced diet to keep up your strength you would need proteins, carbs and fat - take your pick of your favorite meat and veggies.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I have always been passionate about edible landscaping. There are a lot of very nutritious perennial fruits,vegetables,herbs,roots,bulbs,and nuts. Making an effort to assess the nutritional value, grow zones and adding it to your landscape is a very practical prep. Not to mention the unwanted animals foraging may come in handy lol.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Soylent green... made from scammers.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> No coffee and NO chocolate . . .who wants to live like that?


Unfortunately, chocolate goes rancid rather quickly due to its fat content. I love the stuff too, but haven't done well with batches set aside even refrigerated or frozen, although that certainly helps. I've set some tins of cocoa powder aside sealed inside Foodsaver bags and have hopes that's a long-term solution for rare fixes. Otherwise, I try to score gobs of decent chocolate brands marked down after holidays (Walgreens seems about the best bet, like right now for 75%-off on Easter leftovers), rotating any new batch for anything several years old that tastes "off," which is everything that's chocolate and at room temperature. On the actual topic, I agree with the strategy of storing mostly a few staples... rice, beans, pasta, sugar, wheat berries... plus spices and things like canned (or dry) soups and chili, Ramen packs, anything that will provide flavor variety for the staples. Ask me about the coupon combo sale on McCormicks "grinder" spices a year ago that let me take three at a time for 10c each and that box with 80+ of those that's set aside in the storage area. I've also found that well-sealed bags of pancake/waffle mix store very well, as in no taste problem at over two years past "use by" dates. Bisquick probably a good emergency bet, too, or the WalMart generic brand if Foodsaver resealed. I've found any of those mixes are great as bases for waffles with any of a number of other grains added (cornmeal, wheat germ, flax). Pouches of mashed potato mixes if from a really good sale, canned tuna, also. I'd add in a few jumbo containers of multivitamins from CostCo or WalMart or such, too.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Is there any health risk to eating "rancid" chocolate??? I ask because my tastebuds do not seem to recognize inedible chocolate....


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's a quote from a Google search I just did:


> The volatile free fatty acids released during the hydrolytic rancidity process can smell unpleasant. For example, butyric acid is a short-chain volatile fatty acid with the characteristic rancid butter odor. These fatty acids, although they may smell and taste foul, are not harmful to your health. The oxygenated aldehydes produced during oxidative rancidity are toxic, however. These molecules create a condition of oxidative stress in your cells and may raise your risk for developing artherosclerotic and degenerative diseases.
> 
> Read more: The Effects Of Expired Vegetable Oil | LIVESTRONG.COM


So, *possibly* chocolate, if stored in a vac-pack with O2 absorbers, might not undergo "oxidative rancidity" and only have an issue of taste. I'd doubt eating something like 1/2 a Hershey bar or a handful of M&Ms total in a day would do any harm in any event but I'm not certain on that point.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

AmberLBowers said:


> Hmmm. Rice, beans, popcorn (for popping or grinding), wheat berries, chickens for eggs and meat, powdered milk (I also keep powdered buttermilk for baking), canned meats, greens, canned tomatoes, dried veggies, dried fruits, fruit trees, COFFEE, SUGAR, SALT. Salt is a biggie. No one thinks about it and it IS neccesary for life. In a true EOTWAWKI scenario people who don't live seaside will be in serious hurt. And what other vital for life prep food can be bought so cheaply and stored so easily? I buy mine 4 pounds for a dollar at Sams and just have to keep it dry.


You don't have to live "seaside" to have salt. Here in Texas there is a huge salt mine less than a hundred miles from where we live. Also there is the the huge salt lake at Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

There's an underground salt museum in Kansas. I really want to go see that for some reason. 

Darntootin, potatoes and cole crops both have good amounts of Vitamin C in them. You wouldn't need to add anything for that, but a wider variety of food is always a good thing.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I read a few months ago, that 'rancid' cooking oil was commonly used in III World countries, because it was too expensive and precious to waste...

So.... I most always use fresh lard to cook with (have an endless source supply and pressure cook a pot of pork and slabs of fat to get lard, each week)... but cleaning out the pantry found a gallon of vegetable oil. Opened it and yuck... bitter... but, in the name of 'science' and upholding my status of a tight wad, I cooked some taters. Couldn't tell any difference... I'll not throw it away, but slowly use it up.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I wasted my time watching the video too...but realized when the info turned into a rant (calling us all patriots and ----ing Liberals...who will be the folks rioting) that it was just a scam.

I have the Robinson Crusoe gene (the gene that makes me want to be able to survive if i have to), and its got nothing to do with my politics, my stance on guns (anti by the way), my religious beliefs etc etc...

It seems to me that some guy just wanted to get rich on my genetic defect


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We had a gallon of vegetable oil go rancid and it wasn't that old. We use it for the deep fryer, and not often with that. Almost everything we eat is grilled or baked now. 

I've got chocolate in the freezer. It's been there 2 years and still does ok with melting for recipes, but I can tell it's developing what I think of as an old taste. I'm going to replace it soon. 

As far as foods I can't live without, I do get anxious if there's no fresh fruit available. I keep dehydrated fruit in the emergency food supply, but it's just not the same. I know, spoiled me.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Basically what the physical body needs to survive is protein, vegetable matter, sugar-for glucose. Natural sugar is best, artificial will work too, & water.

I view the combination of the above to be a personal/individual decision.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DH and I eat a wide variety of foods, but this OP mentioned (37) foods you can't live without. There are zero foods I can't live without, but a number of foods I would need to survive. This also depends on where we are. Say, we are in the forest, then everything we would need could be found there for survival, even long term. General categories have already been mentioned, to meet basic requirements for nutrition. Since I eat Paleo style, I would have meats, fruits, nuts, veggies, herbs for tea, and water.


----------



## geissingert (Apr 8, 2011)

Found this on a site: 

100 Items to Disappear First

1. Generators (Good ones cost dearly. Gas storage, risky. Noisy...target of thieves; maintenance etc.)
2. Water Filters/Purifiers
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood. Wood takes about 6 - 12 months to become dried, for home uses.
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First Choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)
6. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much.
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Rice - Beans - Wheat
11. Vegetable Oil (for cooking) Without it food burns/must be boiled etc.,)
12. Charcoal, Lighter Fluid (Will become scarce suddenly)
13. Water Containers (Urgent Item to obtain.) Any size. Small: HARD CLEAR PLASTIC ONLY - note - food grade if for drinking.
14. Mini Heater head (Propane) (Without this item, propane won't heat a room.) 
15. Grain Grinder (Non-electric) 
16. Propane Cylinders (Urgent: Definite shortages will occur.
17. Survival Guide Book.
18. Mantles: Aladdin, Coleman, etc. (Without this item, longer-term lighting is difficult.)
19. Baby Supplies: Diapers/formula. ointments/aspirin, etc.
20. Washboards, Mop Bucket w/wringer (for Laundry)
21. Cookstoves (Propane, Coleman & Kerosene)
22. Vitamins
23. Propane Cylinder Handle-Holder (Urgent: Small canister use is dangerous without this item)
24. Feminine Hygiene/Haircare/Skin products.
25. Thermal underwear (Tops & Bottoms)
26. Bow saws, axes and hatchets, Wedges (also, honing oil)
27. Aluminum Foil Reg. & Heavy Duty (Great Cooking and Barter Item)
28. Gasoline Containers (Plastic & Metal)
29. Garbage Bags (Impossible To Have Too Many).
30. Toilet Paper, Kleenex, Paper Towels
31. Milk - Powdered & Condensed (Shake Liquid every 3 to 4 months)
32. Garden Seeds (Non-Hybrid) (A MUST)
33. Clothes pins/line/hangers (A MUST)
34. Coleman's Pump Repair Kit
35. Tuna Fish (in oil)
36. Fire Extinguishers (or..large box of Baking Soda in every room)
37. First aid kits
38. Batteries (all sizes...buy furthest-out for Expiration Dates)
39. Garlic, spices & vinegar, baking supplies
40. Big Dogs (and plenty of dog food)
41. Flour, yeast & salt
42. Matches. {"Strike Anywhere" preferred.) Boxed, wooden matches will go first
43. Writing paper/pads/pencils, solar calculators
44. Insulated ice chests (good for keeping items from freezing in Wintertime.)
45. Workboots, belts, Levis & durable shirts
46. Flashlights/LIGHTSTICKS & torches, "No. 76 Dietz" Lanterns
47. Journals, Diaries & Scrapbooks (jot down ideas, feelings, experience; Historic Times)
48. Garbage cans Plastic (great for storage, water, transporting - if with wheels)
49. Men's Hygiene: Shampoo, Toothbrush/paste, Mouthwash/floss, nail clippers, etc
50. Cast iron cookware (sturdy, efficient)
51. Fishing supplies/tools
52. Mosquito coils/repellent, sprays/creams
53. Duct Tape
54. Tarps/stakes/twine/nails/rope/spikes
55. Candles
56. Laundry Detergent (liquid)
57. Backpacks, Duffel Bags
58. Garden tools & supplies
59. Scissors, fabrics & sewing supplies
60. Canned Fruits, Veggies, Soups, stews, etc.
61. Bleach (plain, NOT scented: 4 to 6% sodium hypochlorite)
62. Canning supplies, (Jars/lids/wax)
63. Knives & Sharpening tools: files, stones, steel
64. Bicycles...Tires/tubes/pumps/chains, etc
65. Sleeping Bags & blankets/pillows/mats
66. Carbon Monoxide Alarm (battery powered)
67. Board Games, Cards, Dice
68. d-con Rat poison, MOUSE PRUFE II, Roach Killer
69. Mousetraps, Ant traps & cockroach magnets
70. Paper plates/cups/utensils (stock up, folks)
71. Baby wipes, oils, waterless & Antibacterial soap (saves a lot of water)
72. Rain gear, rubberized boots, etc.
73. Shaving supplies (razors & creams, talc, after shave)
74. Hand pumps & siphons (for water and for fuels)
75. Soysauce, vinegar, bullions/gravy/soupbase
76. Reading glasses
77. Chocolate/Cocoa/Tang/Punch (water enhancers)
78. "Survival-in-a-Can"
79. Woolen clothing, scarves/ear-muffs/mittens
80. Boy Scout Handbook, / also Leaders Catalog
81. Roll-on Window Insulation Kit (MANCO)
82. Graham crackers, saltines, pretzels, Trail mix/Jerky
83. Popcorn, Peanut Butter, Nuts
84. Socks, Underwear, T-shirts, etc. (extras)
85. Lumber (all types)
86. Wagons & carts (for transport to and from)
87. Cots & Inflatable mattress's
88. Gloves: Work/warming/gardening, etc.
89. Lantern Hangers
90. Screen Patches, glue, nails, screws,, nuts & bolts
91. Teas
92. Coffee
93. Cigarettes
94. Wine/Liquors (for bribes, medicinal, etc,)
95. Paraffin wax
96. Glue, nails, nuts, bolts, screws, etc.
97. Chewing gum/candies
98. Atomizers (for cooling/bathing)
99. Hats & cotton neckerchiefs
100. Goats/chickens

From a Sarajevo War Survivor:
Experiencing horrible things that can happen in a war - death of parents and
friends, hunger and malnutrition, endless freezing cold, fear, sniper attacks.

1. Stockpiling helps. but you never no how long trouble will last, so locate
near renewable food sources.
2. Living near a well with a manual pump is like being in Eden.
3. After awhile, even gold can lose its luster. But there is no luxury in war
quite like toilet paper. Its surplus value is greater than gold's.
4. If you had to go without one utility, lose electricity - it's the easiest to
do without (unless you're in a very nice climate with no need for heat.)
5. Canned foods are awesome, especially if their contents are tasty without
heating. One of the best things to stockpile is canned gravy - it makes a lot of
the dry unappetizing things you find to eat in war somewhat edible. Only needs
enough heat to "warm", not to cook. It's cheap too, especially if you buy it in
bulk.
6. Bring some books - escapist ones like romance or mysteries become more
valuable as the war continues. Sure, it's great to have a lot of survival
guides, but you'll figure most of that out on your own anyway - trust me, you'll
have a lot of time on your hands.
7. The feeling that you're human can fade pretty fast. I can't tell you how many
people I knew who would have traded a much needed meal for just a little bit of
toothpaste, rouge, soap or cologne. Not much point in fighting if you have to
lose your humanity. These things are morale-builders like nothing else.
8. Slow burning candles and matches, matches, matches


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> Chickens, *goats (dairy) seed *bank, wheat, sugar, salt, pepper, baking soda and powder.


goat seeds? Man, i need to find some of those. Do they require alot of sun?....lol...sorry i had to.ound:


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I was surprised a while back by a discussion of *how many* potatoes the Irish ate in a typical diet prior to the potato blight in the mid-1800s that destroyed their society. Some reports were of active males eating eight pounds a day and little else. IIRC, for many years around 70% of calories were from potatoes. Here's a pretty good discussion article on the topic: http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2828/could-i-survive-on-nothing-but-potatoes-and-milk

It does sound like having the climate and soil for good potato crops would be a *very* good base for worst-case collapse planning.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

don't forget the fat , yup you need some fats , no were near as much as the average American currently eats but you need some.

If you don't eat what you store and store what you eat add a case of toilet paper and baby wipes for the adjustment period of about 2 weeks to get used to your new diet.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

blooba said:


> goat seeds? Man, i need to find some of those. Do they require alot of sun?....lol...sorry i had to.ound:


You've never seen goat seeds? They look like cocoa puffs and drop out the backside. Great for gardens.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Nonsense. There is no individual food that you can not survive without. There is always a substitute for anything you eat.


Not food, but I think WATER should be #1


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> You've never seen goat seeds? They look like cocoa puffs and drop out the backside. Great for gardens.


Great, now I need to clean off my laptop screen!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Those aren't goat seeds, but goat berries! Of course, berries generally contain seeds.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Aren't they like horse apples??? ROTFL


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

If his 37 items includes peanut butter I would immediately cut his list down to 36 items. If Crisco was on his list I would then cut it to 35 items. 

Each of us could make a list of 37 items we consider to be necessities in OUR lives, but each of us would have different lists. 

In other words, it doesn't matter what HIS 37 items are. Store what you use and use what you store. 

It does no good to store items you don't like and won't use when it's just as easy to store items you do like and will use. Some items on his list might be things you & yours are allergic to. Don't waste your $$ and space storing that item.

Everyone has to develop their own storage that fits them. My best friend stores LOTS of things I don't store, and I store a lot that she thinks is a waste. Personal preference is the way to go. Read lists to give you ideas of things you might not think of, but if you use a notebook to keep track of EVERYTHING you use for a month, then it's doubtful that you'll overlook anything you'll need.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

If I was hungry enough I'm sure I could eat canned cat food, but what about all these cats running around here?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

JohnL751 said:


> If I was hungry enough I'm sure I could eat canned cat food, but what about all these cats running around here?


Eat the cats first.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

terri9630 said:


> Eat the cats first.


I suppose it tastes just like chicken?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Eww! :yuck:


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

JohnL751 said:


> I suppose it tastes just like chicken?


Doesn't everything?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Is it food, or items that disappear quickly? Geisingert's list is more accurate. People take things like toilet paper and disposable diapers if they are worried about not being able to shop for a couple of weeks. They won't take rice unless they regularly eat rice. They will take milk unless the electricity is out, in which case they will buy powdered milk. I think things like bread and candles would be bought out quickly as well as canned soup and beer. Lots of beer. The beer will disappear first. And I don't even drink.


----------

